# So big I nearly split it in two!... Samplecast #32



## reutunes (Jan 20, 2017)

Phew... Samplecast #32 is so long that I did consider splitting it into two parts - but the composers on facebook urged me to keep it a long one so it's nearly 17 minutes long.

This week we've got a review of Ethno World 6, loads of freebies and bargains and a huge update section... that's SIXTEEN products in total!

Video show here... Podcast here... Subscribe here if you like what you see.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 20, 2017)

Why are topics with hidden affiliate links allowed in the Sample Talk sub-forum?


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 20, 2017)

OP reported for hidden aff. links


----------



## Mornats (Jan 20, 2017)

Are you sure? I copied several links and tracked the network traffic and they go direct from bitly (a link shortening service) to the product pages. I couldn't see any sign of affiliate links at all. I used to track this stuff for a company I used to work for so I know what I'm looking for. Which ones were affiliate links? I can go and investigate a bit more to double-check but these all look like they're just shortened links.


----------



## HiEnergy (Jan 20, 2017)

The Amplesound link (http://bit.ly/2j6Suli) redirects to the following target:
http://vstbuzz.com/deals/55-off-fii-guitar-ample-sound/?ref=4

The "?ref=4" part is an affiliate code, I guess.

Did not try all of the links.


----------



## Mornats (Jan 20, 2017)

It could possibly be an oversight. Reuben uses the same bitly links on his YouTube page and possibly just copied and pasted them all for convenience without realising that one affiliate link was in there. Could also be a possibility that Reuben originally followed a link from another site to get to VSTBuzz and inadvertently copied the whole URL including their affiliate link.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 21, 2017)

I've deleted the links from the original post so I don't upset anyone.

I use bitly links as this makes sometimes *very* long original links much shorter for the video / website descriptions. If you need the product links in the future then you can find them in the YouTube show / podcast description.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 21, 2017)

This should also be in the Reviews and Overviews forum. Not the Commercial Announcements forum.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 21, 2017)

Mystic said:


> This should also be in the Reviews and Overviews forum. Not the Commercial Announcements forum.



Frederick Russ recommended I post in the Sample Talk forum. I continue to follow his advice. I have no idea which moderator moved this thread to the Commercial Announcements forum.


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 21, 2017)

I thought Commercial was only for developers/creators of products to post here.

Not podcasts/reviews.


----------



## AllanH (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't click on bit.ly links as that's how most "click-to-infect" malware is distributed. I understand the financial benefits of the affiliate links for the poster. For me, it simply means I skip the click, even when interested.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 21, 2017)

Let's not jump all over Reuben...he didn't move this thread here, someone else did. And I suggest the value of the Podcasts themselves far outweighs most concerns about what type of links it contains or doesn't. Reuben has also addressed those concerns and it was not something done intentionally to get someone's attention, so maybe we can now return to discussing the content and the presenter in a positive way? Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Mornats (Jan 21, 2017)

I agree


----------

